# nmap ebuild takes a dump

## styzzo

This is the first time I've seen something like this. I'm doing emerge nmap as root (duh) so I can't see how there would be *any* permission problems. Also those access denied lines are colored red and  the pc beeped when it happened. Fun!

According to the log, the problem is when the /usr/share/nmap directory is attempted to be created.

```
>>> Install nmap-2.54_beta36 into /var/tmp/portage/nmap-2.54_beta36/image/ category net-analyzer

./shtool mkdir -f -p -m 755 /var/tmp/portage/nmap-2.54_beta36/image//usr/bin /var/tmp/portage/nmap-2.54_beta36/image//usr/share/man/man1 /usr/share/nmap /var/tmp/portage/nmap-2.54_beta36/image//usr/share/gnome/apps/Utilities

ACCESS DENIED  mkdir:     /usr/share/nmap

mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/share/nmap': Permission denied

chmod: failed to get attributes of `/usr/share/nmap': No such file or directory

make: *** [install] Error 1

strip:

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/nmap-2.54_beta36/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-nmap-2.54_beta36-6255.log"

mkdir:     /usr/share/nmap

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/net-analyzer/nmap/nmap-2.54_beta36.ebuild .
```

----------

## rac

Try 

```
# FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge nmap
```

 as a temporary workanound, and consider filing a bug report.

----------

## xorbe

I got this:

```

./shtool install  -c -m 644 nmap-os-fingerprints  /usr/share/nmap/nmap-os-fingerprints

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/nmap/#inst.24985#

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/nmap/nmap-os-fingerprints

./shtool install  -c -m 644 nmap-services  /usr/share/nmap/nmap-services

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/nmap/#inst.24991#

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/nmap/nmap-services

./shtool install  -c -m 644 nmap-protocols  /usr/share/nmap/nmap-protocols

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/nmap/#inst.24997#

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/nmap/nmap-protocols

./shtool install  -c -m 644 nmap-rpc  /usr/share/nmap/nmap-rpc

ACCESS DENIED  open_wr:   /usr/share/nmap/#inst.25003#

ACCESS DENIED  unlink:    /usr/share/nmap/nmap-rpc

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY --------------------------

LOG FILE = "/tmp/sandbox-nmap-2.54_beta36-24889.log"

open_wr:   /usr/share/nmap/#inst.24985#

unlink:    /usr/share/nmap/nmap-os-fingerprints

open_wr:   /usr/share/nmap/#inst.24991#

unlink:    /usr/share/nmap/nmap-services

open_wr:   /usr/share/nmap/#inst.24997#

unlink:    /usr/share/nmap/nmap-protocols

open_wr:   /usr/share/nmap/#inst.25003#

unlink:    /usr/share/nmap/nmap-rpc

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

And yeah, the beeping woke me up about 4:30 AM today!

Next time, I will not tail -f the captured output...

----------

## styzzo

Interested parties can visit

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5260

for more info  :Very Happy: 

----------

